# Clear Nail Polish ON Felt F1



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if its okay to use clear nail polish on a Felt F1 carbon frame to seal chip?I asked the UK rep about it & his response was they have no experience with it only on aluminum bikes & also questioned what ingredients would be used in the clear polish incase it had an adverse effect.I read on another forum on the net Specialized recommend using it on their carbon frames.Sorry if this subject has been raised on another thread on here but i couldnt see it about Felt carbon bikes


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

NP is quite commonly recommended for chips. Either clear or in a color that matches your frame. I've used it on my carbon bike with no issue for many years. We are talking about minor chips to the bike's finish, yes? If you are talking about gouges into the CF then that's different.


----------



## petercaro (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for replying MisterMike 
Yes,minor chips


----------

